# Động cơ Motor teco aesu 4p 5,5hp Teco Xuong Minh



## quangtc0004 (27/10/20)

Motor Teco AESU 4P 5,5HP là *động cơ điện* hiệu TECO, 4KW điện 3pha, 1450v/p, kiểu lắp đặt motor mặt bích B5, động cơ vỏ gang, nhỏ gọn, giá cực tốt tại Xương Minh





Hình ảnh motor Teco AESU 4P 5,5HP

Motor Teco AESU 4P 5,5HP - Thông số kỹ thuật

Motor Teco được chế tạo theo tiêu chuẩn chung IEC, thông số kỹ thuật như sau:
- Model: Motor AESU 4P 5,5HP - 4KW - 3pha - 50Hz ( Model cũ của động cơ: AEUV 4P 5,5HP - 4KW)
- Công suất động cơ: 4Kw - 5,5Hp
- Tốc độ đồng bộ: 1500 vòng/phút
- Điện áp: 380V
- Kiểu lắp đặt: motor mặt bích - B5;
- Kích thước lắp đặt: 112M
- Đường kính trục: 28mm
- Chiều cao từ mặt đất đến tâm trục motor: 112mm
- Cấp cách điện stator: F
- Cấp độ bảo vệ của motor: IP55
- Công suất motor: F1, loại hiệu suất EFF2
- Phương thức làm mát motor: IC411

Bản vẽ chi tiết motor Teco AESU 4P 5,5HP Vui lòng liên hệ Xương Minh

Motor Teco - *Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* phân phối tại Hà Nội

[VIDEO]



Kho đông cơ ( Motor TECO ) Xương Minh

*Quý khách có nhu cầu mua máy bơm nước tháp giải nhiệt vui lòng liên hệ với Xương Minh để được tư vấn kể thuật và lựa chọn những biện pháp thi công hiệu suất cao và thời gian thực hiện ngắn*

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên cung cung cấp và phân phối các sản phẩm có thương hiệu nổi tiếng trong nước và trên thế giới như: motor TECO, động cơ giảm tốc TECO, máy bơm GSD, *động cơ teco* tháp giải nhiệt TECO - TASHIN , tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN

Khi mua sản phẩm tại *Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh*, quý khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm bời *Xương Minh* cam kết đem tới quý khách hàng những sản phẩm chính hãng, giá tốt nhất thị trường Hà Nội và cả nước, thời gian bảo hành sản phẩm 1 năm theo đúng tiêu chuẩn bảo hành của nhà sản xuất, hàng chuẩn đúng theo catalog sản phẩm, tư vấn kỹ thuật nhiệt tình, tận tâm, đem tới cho quý khách hàng giải pháp tốt nhất và có hiệu ích kinh tế cao nhất.

Ngoài những sản phẩm về động cơ motor Teco, *máy bơm nước* (motor bơm nước), động cơ giảm tốc Teco (motor giảm tốc Teco) nêu trên ra, chúng tôi còn nhận thầu thi công và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin với giá cực tốt.

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

